# 2008 chrysler Town and Country



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

This conversion is now moving forward again.

I have just bought a rusted out Electricar S10 2 controllers and batteries.
The conversion will now move forward.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Today I took the inverter and radiator out of the S10 
The motor appears to be fine,
To my surprise the radiator is a hight grade aluminium.

Does any one here have any thoughts on the power steering pump and the AC units in the S10 US Electricar 

Thanks Ed


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the van before i got it.

Thank Andy Larsgard and Lil-Dan.
They are the origiaanl people that had this van.

You can see al of the engineering that they did for this vehicle with the motor.

It took 2 years to figure out it was a Dolphin Hughes US Electricar motor.
They could not get the motor to work with the home-made blue inverter they gave up on the vehicle.

Jack Ricard from EVTV.ME bought it then Brian Noto gave the van to me.

Enjoy


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

I have taken out the AC unit and the Power steering unit out


Enjoy


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

I took out the several Misc parts off of the S10.

The AC radiator is stuck shut the aluminium has degraded 

Found where the pedometer is, and the cruse control

enjoy the photos


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Stopped raining here so was able to more on the truck.

Figured out the 2 boxes on top the motor are to heat the heater core.

Took out the AC condenser and the coolant reservoir out.

enjoy the photos


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Slowly getting there, removed the hood and the (Radiator Cradle)

There is a pic of the van as well.

I did not know it could even be removed, was planning on cutting it.
Then a neighbour came over and said do not cut it out, it unbolts.

Enjoy the photos


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

This vehicle came with 2 not 1 pot box


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally got the motor out today.

The 2 boxes on top were bolted in from the inside.

With the motor out I can finish working on the truck and start on the van.

I am going to be stripping out most of the wires in the truck.

I really do not know what i will need or not need.

To take apart the transmission from the motor is hard, the bolts that hold the motor to the bell housing are inside the bell housing.

See photos below


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Today I removed the Bell housing.

This vehicle did not have a torque converter, it is direct drive.

That was very hard, had to buy a speciality tool to remove them.

What is a good paint for aluminium corrosion?

After i take the wires off of the S10 it is gone and i will work on the Minivan.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Took a break

The S10 is finished disassembly, will sell it to a junkyard.

Stripped the paint off of the electric motor.
There was a lot of salt corrsion .
The mounting brackets were painted black.
Next I start cleaning the engine bay of the van.

Ty


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I recommend your next step be to run the motor "on the bench". It is a lot easier to sort out the control. And if that fails, there is no need to install it.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

I was able to finish painting the Motor for the EV last week here is a pic for you guys.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking at all of the tools all over the floor, I decided to buy a 11 drawer tool chest from harbor freight.

Not the best but for $170 with tax it will work.

It worked all the tools were off the ground, after the tools were off the ground the van got cleaned.

The Major had a good idea to test the motor, but i have no where to test it so its just going to be thrown in.

Enjoy the photos.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Been busy the last few weeks

Cleaned out the van to find out what I had.
You can see all of the stuff on the driveway, and a clean Van on the inside.

Test mounted the front adapter, as you can see in the photos. 
That is where I hit my first hurdle
The mounting adapter for the front of the motor was not going to work as it was.
So a neighbor (the one with the dangerous tools) and myself grounded off 2 sections a 1/4" to make it work.

I bought 4 torque converter bolts from Dodge.

This van I am trying to get 1 thing done per week.

I hope to get the motor mounted this weekend.
Then the adapter mounted the next weekend.

Slow and steady.

Thoughts or comments leave in the blog.

Thanks Ed


----------

